# كيراتين جي هاير g.hair البرازيلي الصيغة الألمانية نتائج علاج وفرد برازيلي اصلي.



## فن التسويق (15 ديسمبر 2012)

كيراتين جي هاير G.HAIR البرازيلي الصيغة الألمانية نتائج علاج وفرد برازيلي اصلي.
















[FONT=&quot]الصيغة الألمانية[/FONT]G.HAIR
[FONT=&quot]التي وضعها الخبراء المحترفين وتم تكريسها للعمل بها . ضمن خط علاج وفرد الشعر .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]خط كيراتين [/FONT]G.HAIR [FONT=&quot] يقدم عرض جديداً أكثر تطويراً و جراءة وعملياً مع نفس الصيغة التي كنتِ معتادة عليها مع الثقة العالية بالمنتج .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهو خط علاج وفرد للشعر وهو مثالي لترويض حتى اكثر أنواع الشعر تمرداً .[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]والجمع بين إعادة تنظيم الشعر إلى التجديد عبر الكيراتين الذي يلغي الجوانب التي يسهل أختراقها عبر مسام الشعر وتحويل الشعر الخشن إلى شعر ناعم ومستقيم على التوالي ولمعة براقة واضحة جداً.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]المميزات الموجودة بالكيراتين البرازيلي [/FONT]G.HAIR[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]
1- [FONT=&quot]هو بروتين طبيعي لبناء الشعر من الداخل ممايعطي نفس نتائج الفرد ولكن بمواد طبيعية وبدون اضرار الفرد المتعارف عليها .[/FONT]
2- [FONT=&quot]يوضع منتج [/FONT]G.HAIR [FONT=&quot]على الشعر المصبوغ والهاي لايت .[/FONT]
3- [FONT=&quot]يعطي شكلاً طبيعياً للشعر وحيوية مطلقة ولمعة براقة.[/FONT]
4- [FONT=&quot] مدعم بزبدة الشيا (الذهب الأفريقي ) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بالفيتامينات [/FONT]A [FONT=&quot] و[/FONT] E [FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
5- [FONT=&quot]يستخدم لدرجات الشعر الخشن وسميك حتى اول درجات الشعر الافريقي .[/FONT]
6- [FONT=&quot]يغسل الشعر بعد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]½[/FONT][FONT=&quot] نصف ساعة في حالة نتائج المعالجة للشعر ويغسل الشعر بعد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]24 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ساعة في حال نتائج العلاج والفرد للشعر .[/FONT]


 *للإتصال بنا *
*المكتب الرئيسي - الرياض*
* هاتف : 014764748 - 014733124*
*فاكس : 014736881*

*إتصالات أخرى*
*مبيعات المملكة *
*جوال : 0540525501 - 0503481437 *
*مبيعات الرياض *
*جوال : 0503481437 *
* مبيعات جده *
*جوال : 0540525587 *
*مبيعات الدمام*
*جوال : 0540526155*
*للإتصال الدولي :  00966540525501 - 00966503481437*

www.inoar-ksa.com
​ ​


----------



## فن التسويق (6 يناير 2013)

*رد: كيراتين جي هاير g.hair البرازيلي الصيغة الألمانية نتائج علاج وفرد برازيلي اصلي.*

*كيراتين جي هاير g.hair البرازيلي الصيغة الألمانية*


----------



## فن التسويق (8 يناير 2013)

*رد: كيراتين جي هاير g.hair البرازيلي الصيغة الألمانية نتائج علاج وفرد برازيلي اصلي.*

*نتائج علاج وفرد برازيلي اصلي.*


----------



## فن التسويق (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: كيراتين جي هاير g.hair البرازيلي الصيغة الألمانية نتائج علاج وفرد برازيلي اصلي.*

 [font=&amp]يستخدم لدرجات الشعر الخشن وسميك حتى اول درجات الشعر الافريقي[/font]


----------



## فن التسويق (13 يناير 2013)

*رد: كيراتين جي هاير g.hair البرازيلي الصيغة الألمانية نتائج علاج وفرد برازيلي اصلي.*

 [font=&amp]يعطي شكلاً طبيعياً للشعر وحيوية مطلقة ولمعة براقة[/font]


----------



## فن التسويق (16 يناير 2013)

*رد: كيراتين جي هاير g.hair البرازيلي الصيغة الألمانية نتائج علاج وفرد برازيلي اصلي.*

 [font=&amp]يوضع منتج [/font]g.hair [font=&amp]على الشعر المصبوغ والهاي لايت [/font]


----------



## فن التسويق (18 يناير 2013)

*رد: كيراتين جي هاير g.hair البرازيلي الصيغة الألمانية نتائج علاج وفرد برازيلي اصلي.*

*كيراتين جي هاير g.hair*


----------



## فن التسويق (22 يناير 2013)

*رد: كيراتين جي هاير g.hair البرازيلي الصيغة الألمانية نتائج علاج وفرد برازيلي اصلي.*

 [font=&amp]يستخدم لدرجات الشعر الخشن[/font]


----------



## فن التسويق (25 يناير 2013)

*رد: كيراتين جي هاير g.hair البرازيلي الصيغة الألمانية نتائج علاج وفرد برازيلي اصلي.*

 [font=&amp] مدعم بزبدة الشيا (الذهب الأفريقي )[/font]


----------



## فن التسويق (28 يناير 2013)

*رد: كيراتين جي هاير g.hair البرازيلي الصيغة الألمانية نتائج علاج وفرد برازيلي اصلي.*

كيراتين جي هاير


----------



## فن التسويق (2 فبراير 2013)

*رد: كيراتين جي هاير g.hair البرازيلي الصيغة الألمانية نتائج علاج وفرد برازيلي اصلي.*

[font=&amp]خط علاج وفرد للشعر وهو مثالي لترويض حتى اكثر أنواع الشعر تمرداً .[/font]


----------



## فن التسويق (6 فبراير 2013)

*رد: كيراتين جي هاير g.hair البرازيلي الصيغة الألمانية نتائج علاج وفرد برازيلي اصلي.*

[font=&amp]يستخدم لدرجات الشعر الخشن[/font]


----------



## فن التسويق (9 فبراير 2013)

*رد: كيراتين جي هاير g.hair البرازيلي الصيغة الألمانية نتائج علاج وفرد برازيلي اصلي.*

- [font=&quot]يستخدم لدرجات الشعر الخشن وسميك حتى اول درجات الشعر الافريقي[/font]


----------

